# 2012 Nissan Titan And Frontier Get New Appearance Packages



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Despite getting long in the tooth, Nissan isn't giving up on its stalwart F-Alpha pickups just yet. For 2012 the now almost seven-year-old trucks have been injected with a bit of new life, thanks to a pair of quite comprehensive appearance packages.

The full-size Titan, the so-called Sport Appearance Package adds body colored bumpers, Dark Hyper Silver grille, black step rails, a set of 20-inch alloy wheels and a lockable storage compartment inside the bed. Moving to the cabin, the SAP adds white faced gauges and seats with special 'Titan' embroidery.

On the mid-size Frontier, the Sport Appearance Package follows a similar theme. Offered on the SV King Cab and Crew Cab models, it adds the dark grille, the body colored bumpers, special Frontier graphics and 18-inch alloy wheels. Inside white faced gauges can be found, along with special cloth sports seats and even a Bluetooth hands-free system.

In terms of pricing the Frontier Sport Appearance Package will set you back an additional $1,190 over the cost of the truck, while the Titan SAP retails for $2,490 on top of one of these big rigs.

More: *2012 Nissan Titan And Frontier Get New Appearance Packages* on AutoGuide.com


----------

